# Cost for preparing a Will



## guest (26 Mar 2004)

Any ideas as to how much getting a "Standard" will drawn up would cost or is this like asking how long is a piece of string ????


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (26 Mar 2004)

Is this site of any use?

[broken link removed]

On the other hand some people recommend that you consult directly with a solicitor in order to have a will drawn up correctly and appropriately.


----------



## Laoise (26 Mar 2004)

*cost of Will*

A few (3-4) ago - about £50, in sollicitors office, standard Will, signed & witnessed.


----------



## temptedd (27 Mar 2004)

*Re: cost of Will*

Got mine free with the conveyancing of my house


----------



## sueellen (27 Mar 2004)

Dpn't some of the credit unions provide this as a free service if you are member.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (6 Apr 2004)

Some solicitors/law firms — especially if they do a fair bit of business with your employer? — get big-hearted once a year and offer a "pro bono" gesture whereby they'll waive fees and let employees/members of a C.U./political party cumann/farming co-op, etc., etc. draw up a standard will for a €20 or €30 donation to a designated charity. Makes 'em look like human beings, and — I'm quite sure — pays off for them in the long term, in terms of repeat business...

I made mine this way, a few years back. You'd need to know in advance exactly what you want, have details of (and consent from) prospective trustees/executor/guardians.

You _can_ draw up a perfectly valid, legal will without paying a solicitor a cent, but it's usually worth paying a few bob for the advice/sense of "security"...

Dr. M.


----------



## tom (15 Apr 2004)

go into easons and there you will get a will form.    and as far as I know, that is perfectly legal and OK.


----------



## navanwoman (17 Apr 2004)

I hear the Revenue Commissioners have a good booklet on making a will www.revenue.ie. 


Navanwoman


----------

